# Bozo Pop - NDNR



## wonkapete (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's one of the coolest NDNR bottles I've picked up lately.  

 I've been craving one of these ever since seeing someone's Bozo collection on TV years ago!  It'll go swell next to my Batman Cola!  Gotta love the TV inspired sodas!  Finally!












 Oh, the year I was born!  Cool!


----------



## ncbred (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh man...I love it!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Erik T (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice bottle! I hate clowns..............


----------



## green dragon (Aug 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Erik T
> 
> Nice bottle! I hate clowns..............


 
  ditto on both..... ( just say no to clowns ) . 

  ~ AL


----------



## fishnuts (Jun 23, 2011)

I was going to post about getting this one, and found this existing post via...the internet.  Amazing, but true.  It was the only source that was actually about *Bozo Pop*.

 So.  What do we know about this beyond what we read off the bottles?
 I had never heard of it.  No one that has seen it, including several advance Arkansas bottle collectors has ever seen one.
 It's obviously hard to find.  As is information on it.  My bottle has embossing that I don't notice on yours, so I'll shoot it later and post for all to see.

 Had to have been done by the Coca Cola plant, as wern't they the only bottler in Arkadelphia by then?  Or, if not, then who by 1972?  
 The Arkansas Bozo franchise was owned by Gary Weir, a weatherman for the local ABC affiliate in Little Rock, Channel 7.
 He had the obligatory afternoon show then did the weather hours later.


----------



## madman (Jun 24, 2011)

GREAT FIND PETE !


----------



## mr2real (Dec 15, 2012)

Any idea on a value for this Bozo Pop bottle? I've recently found a few. Thanks, Joe


----------



## epackage (Dec 16, 2012)

Got any pics Mr2?


----------



## mr2real (Dec 16, 2012)

They are an exact of the bottle shown, the labels might be a tad sun-bleached. I haven't purchased them yet, I was actually wondering if they'd be worth the trouble of buying and reselling. I've scoured the internet and this is the only image and reference I can find. Must be pretty hard to come by.


----------



## epackage (Dec 16, 2012)

I asked because a few years ago a group of unused labels sold on Ebay, I was wondering if the bottles are the same form as the one shown here, I don't know what you can get them for but I have feeling they might do fairly well on Ebay with people in their late 40's thru 50's...


----------



## Dltyrone (Nov 13, 2017)

*Bottler*



epackage said:


> I asked because a few years ago a group of unused labels sold on Ebay, I was wondering if the bottles are the same form as the one shown here, I don't know what you can get them for but I have feeling they might do fairly well on Ebay with people in their late 40's thru 50's...


I, along with my good friend Bob Arnold, bottled Bozo Pop in Arhadelphia, Ar at Bob's bottling plant in 1972-73. I recently gave Bob's children possibly the last unopened Botltle of Bozo Pop in existence. We had a great ride & fun in this project and learned a great deal about grocery shelf space!


----------

